# OMG!  A RETURN customer!



## soap_rat (Jan 9, 2014)

So, after many years of making soap I finally started selling it.  I did two craft shows in December, one of which was quite a disappointment (although I made my booth fee back, that doesn't mean I didn't take a loss on materials, etc.)  Well, someone who purchased from me at the disappointing show just bought 8 bars of soap from my Etsy shop, and wrote that she and her husband love my soap!  

Of course over the years some family members have said they love my soap, but hey, they love me and my soap is free to them.  (and some of the others have quietly given it away!)  THIS MEANS MY SOAP REALLY IS ALL RIGHT!  Maybe even...good!  

(And there's also the swap here that I just did, where people have said nice things and so far it has not made too many people's skin melt off   )

Did anyone else here need something like this to validate their soapmaking, or am I the only one?


----------



## mel z (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations on all fronts! Starting to sell, doing a show, and getting repeat customers. 

You are not alone in needing validation from others. I don't sell soaps, but give it to friends. For all I know they end up in the garbage. I did see one of my Castile's in a friends bathroom on the shower shelf and felt great that it was at least in the bathroom! (Although the shower shelf makes it melty.)


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 9, 2014)

Return customers make my day, too.


----------



## neeners (Jan 9, 2014)

congrats!!!  i just gave a bunch of my soaps away over Christmas, and asked for feedback.  so far, no one has given me any feedback (except for my bf and his family, which....almost don't count....).  so i'm anxiously waiting to hear on mine.  i can imagine how elated you are though!!


----------



## neeners (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG!  as i JUST finished typing that, my coworkers asked if they could buy my soap!!!!!  SO EXCITING!!!!!  now i need to see what looks good in my stash, and figure out how much to charge.......


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!

by the way, costs of a batch (inc time) / bars in a batch = cost per bar.  

Cost per bar * 4 is the standard retail number, iirc.


----------



## CCa1892 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not a "seller" persae and really don't want to go that route, but a friend of mine (and her husband) absolutely love my pumpkin soap. It started out as a giveaway, then a barter, and now real sales. I never intended to sell. My goal was to make soaps to correct/help winter dry skin for my family. Treating my beloved friends to some of the extras was not a big deal. My friend then ordered 10 bars for Christmas because she and her husband fussed over their last bar. Her email just made my day in every way-what a great feeling! Another friend is a retired corporate type who consults. I gave her several bars through the year (house sitting barter, etc), she is disciplined and analytical. I never thought she would be so pleased from the first bar given to her.... She surprised me a big order for Christmas as well.  

On Saturday, we went to dinner at another friend's home. She was so surprised at my gift of two bars that she couldn't put them down, and kept examining and sniffing the essential oils I blended. I never expected that reaction. Her daughter fussed so much over the soap that she had to give her one of the bars....(daughter likes to make lotions). 

As a parting gift, I gave a bar to another friend I had over for dinner. She is now organizing a church fund raiser for the Fall and asked me to join-in. So I know what your feeling, it's exciting and encouraging ....I now have to think where I want to go with this venture regarding Insurance etc.... really a must under any circumstances, particularly with regard to our changing culture today.

My initial goal was just to cover expenses with my friends, so I'll keep that arrangement with them-with my thanks. This is a great beginning to a new year otherwise shrouded in daily bad news.  
So, have fun, and Enjoy building your success. Congratulations!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 9, 2014)

My wife's God father is the mayor of a village here and he wants me to have a stall at their next Christmas market.

Actually, using the term God father makes that a lot scarier than it should be....................


----------



## bjbarrick (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had a returning customer as well. I go to flea markets a lot and that day happened to be really slow. Until my customer showed up and bought 6 bars from me. And just last month he ordered another 10 bars. That was an awesome feeling for sure!!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> My wife's God father is the mayor of a village here and he wants me to have a stall at their next Christmas market.
> 
> Actually, using the term God father makes that a lot scarier than it should be....................



A offer you can't refuse....


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is so exciting for you, Congratulations!!   You do have a decision to make as you stated.  Once your soaps start ending up in non family/friends hands and money exchanges hands you really need to consider if you are gong to be a business and obtain insurance/certification/sales taxes etc.  It's such a difficulty decision to make as it add more complexity to your simply wanting to make soap for famly.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Neve (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had great reactions from the soap I have given to testers just based in look and smell. I haven't sent the feedback form yet as they have four soaps to get through! 

I think a lot of people haven't experienced lovely hand made soaps before so don't be surprised when they fall in love! After all they are so much nicer than shop bought ones. And I am in a town with two natural soap stores.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 9, 2014)

soap_rat, congratulations! Awesome feeling  What's your Etsy store? Maybe all the etsy sellers on here can make a interest board and support each other?


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the responses and congratulations, everyone!  Shunt, I got the insurance and business lined up just in time fr the first craft fair.  No way would I sell a skin-care item without backup, since everyone's skin can do crazy stuff.

Efficacious, here's the math situation even with using the x4 formula: If booth fee was $300 and gas was $20, I needed to sell $320 of products just to make back the expenses of the booth and the driving.  Then the amount over that starts to pay for the materials that made the soap, my time to make the soap, and my time to set up and run the craft fair.  I don't think it even covered the materials cost of the soap I sold.  I view it as an investment in developing customers/advertising.  But I'd rather just break even/make a profit at a show.

Ancel, that's a great idea although my shop and photos are embarrassingly bad right now, I don't really want it looked at!


----------



## Spicey477 (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations to SoapRat and all...this is such a feel-good thread! It is so rewarding to feel like, just maybe, all of your hard work is paying off! 

Ancel, I'm in for that for sure! Just tell me where!


----------



## Ancel (Jan 11, 2014)

Alright, I'm not very good with pinterest, but I'll try and figure it out - or there's the possibility of making an Etsy team too.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay, I made a board called Etsians of smf (is that okay administrators?): http://www.pinterest.com/ancellikes/etsians-of-smf/

I think anyone can post on it? Or convo me on Etsy and I can post for you  exciting


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Jan 12, 2014)

i understand what positive praise for your soaps can do for you! i dont sell mine, but i love to hear that the ones that i give away are accomplishing what they are designed for!


----------

